# Bertie, George & Hector (3 male mice, Notts)



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Contact/organisation details: Primrose Mouse Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Kirkby-in-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire

Number of animals: 3
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Mice 
Sex: Male
Age(s): 12 weeks
Name(s): Bertie, George, Hector
Colours: All fawn, Bertie has satin coat

Neutered: Bertie and George are neutered, Hector isn't.

Reason for rehoming: Litter of a rescued pet shop mouse
Temperament: Playful and all get along nicely together. Quite calm now and will make lovely pets. With a little more time they'll be very easy to handle.
Medical problems: None known.
Will the group be split (if applicable): No
Transport available: Possibly, if adopted locally (Notts or Derbys)

Other: Mum and dad were handed in to rescue and these bucks were born on 19th Feb. Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.

*All three boys together*




*Bertie*


*George*


*Hector*


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Still waiting for their new home 

Bertie


George


Hector


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

These boys are still waiting for a new home. They love getting some time out of their cage and are always waiting near the door at feeding time. They're a lot happier being handled now too. Please can anyone offer them a new home?


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Hector has been booked in for neutering on 23rd Aug. We're hoping that if all the boys are neutered it will increase their chances of finding new homes.


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Bertie has joined a group of six does and all of them went off to a lovely new home yesterday 

George and Hector are still here, but now live with their brothers; Archie, Basil and Hamish. I shall start a new thread for the five boys.


----------

